# Where to put for sale posts?



## Jasondhodges82 (Sep 28, 2018)

I've got 3 Veto bags for sale and not sure where to post them here. I may have overlooked it because my customer just showed up. 

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoelLee (Jan 8, 2019)

Expecting some more detail.


----------



## markbrown (Mar 21, 2019)

Look for suitable niche.


----------

